# A Baby



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

A very random update: I'm a new father .

I am not sure why I'm writing this here at all, but it probably has to do with me not having a blog and this board serving as a sort of weird, random blog/twitter thing for me these last couple of years. I write random posts in random forums here about once in six months or so about my life... this is probably all the exposure I'll ever let myself have. I've also been visiting this board very sporadically in the last couple of years, although it's always nice when I come back.

So anyway, did I mention I'm a new father? :boogie
It hasn't been easy, getting here. Mostly for her, but for me too. Now... well... now a new era begins. Or so everyone tells me :roll.

This "Triumphs Over Social Anxiety " forum is not the best place to put this, since having a baby obviously has very little or nothing to do with social anxiety... 
However, some of the events leading up to this did. See my message here.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations! 
I think this is a great forum to post the news.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats! A new little person brings some joy in your life. It also can bring out the best in you. Enjoy being a father.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Why not post here? 

That's very exciting news, being a new father. Congratulations! :clap


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations, have fun with fatherhood!


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

Congratulations, and all the best wishes to you both with your little one!  It will be an amazing journey for you to share together, good luck! And well done on all you've both done to get to this point - a triumph over social anxiety indeed. :yes



OregonMommy said:


> Congrats! A new little person brings some joy in your life. It also can bring out the best in you. Enjoy being a father.


:ditto +1


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats very pleased for you wish you all the best .


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

congrats!

I'm about to get married and having a baby is a goal I've always had. could you shed some light on when you got married and go back in time on how you handled that event in your life? I'm pretty nervous about it.


----------

